# Can't install Win8.1 error 0x80070004



## Shatto (Apr 20, 2013)

This is pretty frustrating, I'm unable to install any apps, none of my live tiles are clickable and the only thing that opens is the windows store but I had to fix that manually as well, I want to updated to Win 8.1 but keep getting the error 0x80070004 when it's at "gathering info" and this error for any other apps 0x80246007

I've Googled both of these errors and the best I can find is forum posts about it on Microsoft answers yet I've not found one person who's had their issue solved.

I am signed in with my live account (one of the solutions I read) and my users folder is still on my C: drive. 

I have even attempted to try to download the update via USB but when I download the Win 8.1 application and start it it gathers some info from the internet then tells me it's not available for purchase/download in my country but I live in the US so I'm not even sure what that is about. 

I've also tried to do a "clean boot" but when I have to turn off/disable most of my services it also shuts off my wifi and I'm not exactly sure which services I need to keep running in order to keep that on, without internet I can't even try the update.

I have Windows 8 pro x64


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello Welcome to TSF!! Have you installed anything prior to this problem? 

Are you trying to install updates from via the IE browser or from the native Windows updates?


Edit: Lets try this first click on the link follow the instructions (steps).

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9767096&entrypointid=MATSKB


----------



## Shatto (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm trying to install the Windows 8.1 update via the windows 8 store from metro.

And that program doesn't work for Windows 8


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you right click on the file and select "Run As Administrator"?


----------



## Shatto (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, it said it does not apply to my systems configuration.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you try the Microsoft sites to see if the steps they suggested would help you? Just because they are not solved does not mean those steps will not work for you.

Did you try pressing the Windows key and R then typing 


```
WSRESET.EXE
```
Did you move relocate your User and or ProgramData directory to another partition or HDD other than the partition or HDD that contains the Windows 8 directory? Example C:\Users set to D:\Users

If you did use System Restore and see if there is any restore points (created) that point to before those directories were moved.


----------



## Shatto (Apr 20, 2013)

Tried that and nothing and I'm sure none of my files/folders have been relocated aswell it would not be possible for me to do a system restore to a point that far back

The MS sites had a lot of "try this" options and most did not work.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I made a call out to my teammates to see if they have any ideas.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Start by running the System File Checking tool(scf /scannow) > https://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Why didn't I think of that I must be slacking. Good advice Wrench...


----------

